# Royal Python Outcome????



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi, can anyone help as to the outcome of the following:

Tiger Lemon Pastel (NERD) x Jungle Pastel (NERD)

thanking you in advance.... :notworthy:


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

monkfish2uk said:


> Hi, can anyone help as to the outcome of the following:
> 
> Tiger Lemon Pastel (NERD) x Jungle Pastel (NERD)
> 
> thanking you in advance.... :notworthy:


Desert Enchi Pastel x Pastel =
Pastel
Enchi
Desert
Pastel Enchi
Desert Pastel
Desert Enchi
Super Pastel
Super Pastel Enchi
Super Pastel Desert
Super Pastel Desert Enchi

Lemon Pastels is just a brighter Pastel and Jungle Pastel is a normal Pastel (unless they have proven a true Jungle Pastel, which no one has yet)


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Mattinho said:


> Desert Enchi Pastel x Pastel =
> Pastel
> Enchi
> Desert
> ...


Wow....thats a list of possible outcomes lol :gasp:.....thank you so much for your help....we have 5 eggs in the incubator from the pairing.....the pair at "mates rates" were £3500.....I will probably be asking on here when the babies come out.....for help to identify :help: and havent a clue on the prices of the above! lol.......
thank you again for your help again :2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

monkfish2uk said:


> Wow....thats a list of possible outcomes lol :gasp:.....thank you so much for your help....we have 5 eggs in the incubator from the pairing.....the pair at "mates rates" were £3500.....I will probably be asking on here when the babies come out.....for help to identify :help: and havent a clue on the prices of the above! lol.......
> thank you again for your help again :2thumb::notworthy:


 
Those are some good mates rates : victory:


Can I be mates with this person too? haha .. Ive seen Desert Enchi's/Tiger's go for £3500 by themselves! Nevermind with a Pastel gene and a seperate pastel banged in on top of it! 

Good luck with the eggs.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Spuddy said:


> Those are some good mates rates : victory:
> 
> 
> Can I be mates with this person too? haha .. Ive seen Desert Enchi's/Tiger's go for £3500 by themselves! Nevermind with a Pastel gene and a seperate pastel banged in on top of it!
> ...


ooooooo the mates rates were between 2 other individuals and we bought these and some other royals and boas and vision vivs, breeding racks, display show cases....as the guy was moving abroad and was selling up....we got everything for £3500! he wanted them gone asap and quick sale......got all this about 3years ago and our first breeding season with them......so looking forward to the eggs hatching in around 30th August onwards :flrt:
Wow ...think they are for sure the most expensive snakes we have apart from the lemon silver streak!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking at the pic of the Tiger in your album, i don't think its a Tiger Pastel, just a regular Lemon Pastel.
A Tiger is an Enchi x Desert
The outcome will more than likely be

1/4 Normal
2/4 Pastel 
1/4 Super Pastel 
 

This is a Tiger from Proexotics


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

monkfish2uk said:


> ooooooo the mates rates were between 2 other individuals and we bought these and some other royals and boas and vision vivs, breeding racks, display show cases....as the guy was moving abroad and was selling up....we got everything for £3500! he wanted them gone asap and quick sale......got all this about 3years ago and our first breeding season with them......so looking forward to the eggs hatching in around 30th August onwards :flrt:
> Wow ...think they are for sure the most expensive snakes we have apart from the lemon silver streak!


 

Awesome deal, as a couple of years ago prices were insane on these things. Lucky sod! :devil::whistling2:

You'll have to get some pics up, wanna see this lemon silver streak, sounds interesting!


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

hogboy said:


> Looking at the pic of the Tiger in your album, i don't think its a Tiger Pastel, just a regular Lemon Pastel.
> A Tiger is an Enchi x Desert
> The outcome will more than likely be
> 
> ...



Have to agree, if that is the 'Tiger' Pastel in your album then I am affraid its just a Pastel.... There is no Enchi or Dessert in there.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

I have looked at pro exotics....and great shots.......I have no reason to disbelieve this guy and have spoken to Kevin at NERD and sent pics over. Or else we were screwed over......which would be cool.....
I will go back to NERD again or Darren


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

monkfish2uk said:


> I have looked at pro exotics....and great shots.......I have no reason to disbelieve this guy and have spoken to Kevin at NERD and sent pics over. Or else we were screwed over......which would be cool.....
> I will go back to NERD again or Darren



Can you post pics of the snake in question as I beleive I made the mistake of thinking you meant Tiger (Enchi Desert) .... NERD also call their genetic banded 'Tigers'. 
So your snake could indeed be a Tiger Pastel but not the Tiger I was thinking of.

:2thumb:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Mattinho said:


> Can you post pics of the snake in question as I beleive I made the mistake of thinking you meant Tiger (Enchi Desert) .... NERD also call their genetic banded 'Tigers'.
> So your snake could indeed be a Tiger Pastel but not the Tiger I was thinking of.
> 
> :2thumb:


 
Think you are right, just checked World of Ball Pythons, the Genetic banded is also known as the Tiger


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

I will sort them out soon.....tis ok....i have this awful sick feeling now in my stomach we were screwed over......I dont know what to say....3 years we have been waiting to breed these and produce something....


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

monkfish2uk said:


> I will sort them out soon.....tis ok....i have this awful sick feeling now in my stomach we were screwed over......I dont know what to say....3 years we have been waiting to breed these and produce something....



a lot can change in 3 years, Genetic banded snakes were quite sought after so would explain the price.

I would expect a hatchling Desert Enchi Pastel male to fetch £6000+ this year so the price 3 years ago would be *a lot* higher.

: victory:


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Female.....I have just spoken to CPR and will be speaking to Darren shortly and sending the pics over to him and his colleagues to check out......I am feeling sick to the stomach.......If this is all tits up, I will tell you who we bought these off and I guess it was always a risk with him, though at the time, we didnt know....


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

got any head, side and belly shots?

here is a Desert Pastel Enchi to compare it too.

also i have not heard of anyone producing eggs from a female desert yet.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you for your help........I am ringing Darren back at CPR later as spoke to one of his colleagues a short whiles ago.....


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmmm.. From those pics all I can see is a pastel.

May I ask where you got her? and do you have pics when she was a baby?


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

She was never a baby when we bought her...just taken sometime to get her upto weight......fussy girl at times....
I will see if Darren comes back to me and remembers this sale to the guy as they were supposed to be mates....CPR do know him, but said i need to speak to Darren..........so will let you know later.....once again thank you for your help.....


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Well I guess the only way to tell is to see if you hatch any deserts or Enchi's out.

Hope I was wrong and she is a Tiger : victory: 
Keep us updated :2thumb:


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Mattinho said:


> Well I guess the only way to tell is to see if you hatch any deserts or Enchi's out.
> 
> Hope I was wrong and she is a Tiger : victory:
> Keep us updated :2thumb:


Well the guy who sold the pair to us is well known to alot of people and CPR know him....just waiting for Darren to come in and will send pics and have a chat.....
I just hate the thought of people screwing us or anyone over :devil:, we will be gutted, but we would rather know for sure and for people to say rather than us mis selling animals. We wouldn't be dissapointed with super pastels etc, just the guy who sold them to us....but we would live and learn...
thanks again and will for sure let you know what is said if anything and otherwise it is a case of just waiting for them to hatch.....

:whistling2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

monkfish2uk said:


> ooooooo the mates rates were between 2 other individuals and we bought these and some other royals and boas and vision vivs, breeding racks, display show cases....as the guy was moving abroad and was selling up....we got everything for £3500! he wanted them gone asap and quick sale......got all this about 3years ago and our first breeding season with them......so looking forward to the eggs hatching in around 30th August onwards :flrt:
> Wow ...think they are for sure the most expensive snakes we have apart from the lemon silver streak!


 
I'm thinking that royals, boas, vision racks, breeding racks and display cases sounds like a great deal at £3500. You basically bought a ready made snake breeding business in one go.

Just because one of the snakes turns out not to be a 'complete jackpot style bargain' and worth more than the total some paid in its own right, I don't think that means you were 'ripped off'?

Especially as people have been talking about the confusion of common names (jungle pastel/pastel or tiger/desert enchi).

I know it might be disappointing that the uber bargain you thought you had might just have been a 'fair price' but I don't think you can call it a 'rip off'?

..'spose it depends on what else you got in the deal.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

plus your lemon silverstreak is a cinnypewter


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

nicole horsell said:


> plus your lemon silverstreak is a cinnypewter
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s-royals-picture49883-lemon-silverstreak.htmlimage



I will let Dave at Scales and Tails know that then and see what he has to say to this..... that is a dark pic......he is very light.....


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

bothrops said:


> I'm thinking that royals, boas, vision racks, breeding racks and display cases sounds like a great deal at £3500. You basically bought a ready made snake breeding business in one go.
> 
> Just because one of the snakes turns out not to be a 'complete jackpot style bargain' and worth more than the total some paid in its own right, I don't think that means you were 'ripped off'?
> 
> ...


As I said, I am pleased with what we have, but would be pissed with the person selling who you will all know.....No its not Grayson Gilder! lol, but the guy is well known...........


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

nicole horsell said:


> plus your lemon silverstreak is a cinnypewter
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s-royals-picture49883-lemon-silverstreak.htmlimage


This I would be hacked off with as he cost just shy of £3000! Dave at Scales and Tails in Leicester for sure does not Mis Sell animals!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

............


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

I will again say Dave at Scales and Tails in Leicester is for sure not a scammer......


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

sorry the baby pic doesnt look like the ones ive seen but the last pic does look better than the pewters ive seen, if you got him from dave then it will be my mistake


----------



## Tomrhargreaves (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like a silver streak to me.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

That *IS* a Silver Streak :no1:

Any news on your girl? IF she was purchased off an American breeder then there could have been a mix up in the name as what you described could be a number of things. : victory:


----------

